# Yes, I Now Drive for Lyft Too



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks to the information in this forum I decided to add Lyft to the mix. Often it seems there are many UberX drivers and not enough passengers. Last night was the first night with both apps open at the same time. I gave 9 Uber rides and 5 Lyft rides. I do like that I got a small tip on each of the Lyft rides, that was very nice. There were neighborhoods with 5 Uber drivers and no Lyft drivers - so that was nice too because I didn't have to jockey over a couple of blocks to be more likely to get a ride - instead I got a Lyft hit.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

How do you deal with the stache? Do you leave it on at all times or take it on and off?


----------



## Seinfeld (Apr 11, 2014)

They don't give you the stache until you complete 30 rides. I thought I was getting tipped on every ride too SunSmith but then I realized that at least here in San Diego - Lyft is adding $1 on top of the fare. Because they aren't charging a cut, no mobile subscription fee and the $1 additional + ocassional tips - Im liking it better then UberX. People seem more friendly in general - not that they aren't friendly with UberX, but Lyft is even more so. For me its equally busy to how UberX was in my experience.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

In new markets they send you a stache right away.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

I also just started with Lyft in Seattle. Did my first rides on Wednesday night. Stayed busy all night with 11 rides, 3 of which were nice long ones. Did one UberX ride in the middle.

I also found the Lyft riders to be much friendlier and some were down right super appreciative. Very similar to Sidecar riders.

It was kind of strange not to know what the fares were until they emailed the report the next day, but I was pleasantly surprised when it arrived.

For now anyway it is nice to be getting 100% plus the extra $1.00 bonus per ride.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

I wish there was some competition here in Sydney with other dispatch apps offering services.


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

I have riders who uses Lyft n Uber and they tell me its kinda weird how they should behave specially with Uber. "Everyones Private Driver" vs. "Your Friend with a Car." I felt weird as well as when they ended the trip they automatically gave me a fist bump and they realize im Uber. "Oops sorry!" Wondering as a driver if that type of culture Lyft creates is a wonderful feeling?


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

remy said:


> I have riders who uses Lyft n Uber and they tell me its kinda weird how they should behave specially with Uber. "Everyones Private Driver" vs. "Your Friend with a Car." I felt weird as well as when they ended the trip they automatically gave me a fist bump and they realize im Uber. "Oops sorry!" Wondering as a driver if that type of culture Lyft creates is a wonderful feeling?


I have only been driving for Lyft and Uber for a short time now. In my limited experience I find that Lyft has a much friendlier and laid back clientele. Many UberX riders tend to have the entitled attitude.

So far between the two, I prefer Lyft. I will probably only use Lyft as long as they can keep me busy and only turn on the Uber app if there is a big promo or I am not able to get Lyft requests for a period of time.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

remy said:


> I have riders who uses Lyft n Uber and they tell me its kinda weird how they should behave specially with Uber. "Everyones Private Driver" vs. "Your Friend with a Car." I felt weird as well as when they ended the trip they automatically gave me a fist bump and they realize im Uber. "Oops sorry!" Wondering as a driver if that type of culture Lyft creates is a wonderful feeling?


It just shows how easy it is to set the groundwork of a good culture within a new enterprise.

It sounds like Lyft has gone a long way in trying to value their Drivers and raise them up in the eyes of the riders. Having a real tipping mechanism rather than just an unfairly weighted rating system is one example.

Like I said earlier - I wish there was more competition in the driver Apps available for Black cars.


----------



## ballyhoo (May 27, 2014)

I make more money with Uber per ride but when it's slow I use Lyft too. Mustache? What mustache? It was stolen, fell off, the dog ate it. You get my drift...


----------



## Seinfeld (Apr 11, 2014)

Lyft isn't taking a cut and they are adding $1 onto every ride for the driver. In addition they allow tipping. I don't see how you could say you make more money with Uber per ride? Maybe you get better rides with Uber? I'm enjoying Lyft more. It feels like honeymooning though - I remember when I first did Uber I enjoyed it more - then they lowered fares, and brought on a $10 a week phone fee. For now while Lyft forgoes a cut, adds a dollar, and allows tipping, Im finding it pays better. 

Heres Los Angeles pricing (the admin of the site might want to update the pricing schedule in resources as it says Los Amgeles)
Lyft $1.13 per mile, $.26 per minute, $.90 pickup, $3 minimum.
Uber $1.25 per mile,$.29 per minute, $1.61 pickup, $4 minimum at 80% take home = $1.00 per mile, $.23 per minute, $1.28 pickup.


----------



## ballyhoo (May 27, 2014)

Thanks Seinfeld. I need to sit down and do the math this weekend. Plus UBER has been shafting me on paying me properly. We all need to watch them on that..


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

When I have both apps running, I get more Uber dings than Lyft dings, even though there are more UberX vehicles out there. However, my Lyft rides seem to be longer and the passengers more friendly - which I like. AND there is a 'new Lyft driver' Facebook page, with "secret" security so you have to be invited in, that helps build that sense of driver community.


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

Quality over quantity......I may be joining Lyft soon ( I'll just say after the mustache arrives that it must have fallen off the bumper ). I'm just waiting on the best $$ incentive offered by Lyft to join.


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

Lots of Lyft drivers don't do the mustache. I've had other drivers talk about people jumping in front of them to get their pictures taken with the 'stache, even when they aren't passengers. Happens in the real touristy areas of the city.


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

SunSmith said:


> Lots of Lyft drivers don't do the mustache. I've had other drivers talk about people jumping in front of them to get their pictures taken with the 'stache, even when they aren't passengers. Happens in the real touristy areas of the city.


Perfect excuse! "Last I saw the stache it was being stuffed into backpack of a couple of Bangladesh tourists!"


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

I am trying to stick with Lyft as my primary as I like it better. If I don't get a ping within 5 minutes I open Uber.

The other day I picked up at the airport and ran to downtown with Lyft rider. Didn't get a ping for 5 minutes or so and turned on the Uber. Got a Uber ping right away and it was back to the airport.

Lyft = $38.00
UberX = $32.00 - 20% = $25.60

I then got another Lyft ride from near the airport back downtown. Another $38.00


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2014)

drive for 2 company's at one time?


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> I am trying to stick with Lyft as my primary as I like it better. If I don't get a ping within 5 minutes I open Uber.
> 
> The other day I picked up at the airport and ran to downtown with Lyft rider. Didn't get a ping for 5 minutes or so and turned on the Uber. Got a Uber ping right away and it was back to the airport.
> 
> ...


Back to back connected rides!!!! That is driver nirvana.

I read too often about drivers who are have gotten a couple of airport runs done in a shift, but some of them sound like they went back empty. That really cuts into your earnings.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2014)

We get paid for this?


----------



## friedguy44 (Jun 28, 2014)

Uber simply does not care about the driver. All they care about is getting their cut of 20%. Uber is the rich Pimp while we are their prostitutes(I hope you all get that analogy). Drivers just need more respect and we also need a bigger voice. And remember we are not their employees, so don't forget to put that into your calculations.


----------



## Grace A. (Jun 30, 2014)

I only market for Lyft because I believe in Lyft more, but Uber has a ton more business so if I want to make money I market for Lyft and driver for Uber.


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

SunSmith said:


> Thanks to the information in this forum I decided to add Lyft to the mix. Often it seems there are many UberX drivers and not enough passengers. Last night was the first night with both apps open at the same time. I gave 9 Uber rides and 5 Lyft rides. I do like that I got a small tip on each of the Lyft rides, that was very nice. There were neighborhoods with 5 Uber drivers and no Lyft drivers - so that was nice too because I didn't have to jockey over a couple of blocks to be more likely to get a ride - instead I got a Lyft hit.


Well, I am on the wait list for Lyft. Sure seems to me that they could use more drivers in my area but still waiting. Maybe they don't like me. I can tell you this however, my " mentor" was an ass, his car was trashed and had been driving for the same 6 months as I and had a lower rating than myself. He a 4.7 (Lyft) me a 4.8 (Uber)......go figure


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

LuLu said:


> Well, I am on the wait list for Lyft. Sure seems to me that they could use more drivers in my area but still waiting. Maybe they don't like me. I can tell you this however, my " mentor" was an ass, his car was trashed and had been driving for the same 6 months as I and had a lower rating than myself. He a 4.7 (Lyft) me a 4.8 (Uber)......go figure


I saw a Lyft car the other day that was an older Camry that looked like it had seen some battles. Really surprised me. Now I know why so many riders compliment me on my car.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

UberComic said:


> I saw a Lyft car the other day that was an older Camry that looked like it had seen some battles. Really surprised me. Now I know why so many riders compliment me on my car.


Makes us look like Lyft heroes.

Also makes you wonder why we don't get all 5 stars.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

I wouldn't call it a knock on Lyft, but I have seen some cars that were well beyond their years, and barely should have been on the road...

It's definitely "Your Friend with a Car" vs "Everyone's private driver"


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

AMBUDRIVER03 said:


> I wouldn't call it a knock on Lyft, but I have seen some cars that were well beyond their years, and barely should have been on the road...
> 
> It's definitely "Your Friend with a Car" vs "Everyone's private driver"


I've seen this same older white Camry with a stache in Hollywood a few times. Describing it as being in poor condition would be a bit generous.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

UberComic said:


> I've seen this same older white Camry with a stache in Hollywood a few times. Describing it as being in poor condition would be a bit generous.


You've probably seen the guy with the Green Tundra XCab too... He usually hangs out around WeHo and Mid-Wilshire....


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Every Lyft I've seen in Providence has been a beater early '00s Saturn, Corolla, or Geo (although I do know there's at least one nice Benz out there Lyfting ).


----------



## Grace A. (Jun 30, 2014)

Yeah. I wish Lyft had higher vehicle standards. Even 2005 cars are 10 years old at this point.


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

mp775 said:


> Every Lyft I've seen in Providence has been a beater early '00s Saturn, Corolla, or Geo (although I do know there's at least one nice Benz out there Lyfting ).


Hey now, I have a 2010 corolla, not my preference however, like new and no complaints. I do go the extra mile to over come my lack of a fancy ride. On the other hand, I would not put a nice car through all the beatings. Still at 4.8


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Sorry, "beater early '00s" was meant to apply to all of those. I have a Crown Victoria, but I wouldn't put it in the same category as the retired police cars with a million miles that the cab companies are running .


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

mp775 said:


> Sorry, "beater early '00s" was meant to apply to all of those. I have a Crown Victoria, but I wouldn't put it in the same category as the retired police cars with a million miles that the cab companies are running .


No worries, lol. My little car runs like new with over 80 k. No one ever rode in it cause fill with all my rep samples, no room for passengers. I would like to get some nicer seat covers, you know as a treat. The cloth I have is awefull. I have lint rollers for riders and to touch up.


----------



## NicknTulsa (Jul 16, 2014)

I've done over 600 rides with Uber and only about 40 with Lyft. Uber is my preference, but it's a personal choice. It's a different crowd. If I were to describe it would be Lyft has the geek crowd vs. Uber the professional management type. Even with 100% take on Lyft I find the pay too low (at least in my area). Some rides are just $5... not really worth the time. When it's slow, I do both apps. Never have used the mustache, very rarely does someone fist-bump (I don't initiate), always get good reviews. Actually my rating on Lyft is always higher than Uber. Lyft folks have the attitude that you are doing them a favor versus Uber, that they are doing you a favor.


----------



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

mp775 said:


> Every Lyft I've seen in Providence has been a beater early '00s Saturn, Corolla, or Geo (although I do know there's at least one nice Benz out there Lyfting ).


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

I'd like to add Lyft, but it requires a Facebook account. That's a non starter for me.


----------



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> I'd like to add Lyft, but it requires a Facebook account. That's a non starter for me.


I only needed my phone number to sign up for Lyft. I log in with my phone number.


----------



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> I'd like to add Lyft, but it requires a Facebook account. That's a non starter for me.


You can sign up without Facebook now.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

Nautilis said:


> You can sign up without Facebook now.


Well the email I got from Lyft yesterday reads :

Apply to be a Lyft driver
*Download the Lyft app and log in with Facebook*
Open the app and complete your driver information


----------



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

They have recently allowed applying to be a driver without using Facebook, that email has outdated wording on it. When you download the Lyft app you will see an option to sign up using your phone number.


----------



## Allaffair (Jul 21, 2014)

I am approved with lyft also, but I have not started with them as of yet. I have an issue with both apps running at the same time, I don't think I am comfortable with going on and offline frequently. You would have to do that so you are not rejecting too many rides. 

How are you approaching that issue?

Honestly I think the fist bump and mustache are very corny.


----------



## Crownan (Jul 28, 2014)

Imo, anytime you put trade dress on you vehicle, e.g. pink mustache, you are advertising yourself as a vehicle for hire. I won't do it, since I'm still not legally able to operate as a vehicle for hire.


----------



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

Allaffair said:


> I am approved with lyft also, but I have not started with them as of yet. I have an issue with both apps running at the same time, I don't think I am comfortable with going on and offline frequently. You would have to do that so you are not rejecting too many rides.
> 
> How are you approaching that issue?
> 
> Honestly I think the fist bump and mustache are very corny.


I run them both at the same time without any major issues. It's pretty easy to go offline on one when a request comes in on the other.

I don't sport the 'stache to make it easier to switch between the two, but in all honestly, I've gotten into the fist bumps (I've accidentally fist-bumped some of my Uber riders as well!). My Lyft riders actually thank me for giving them a fist-bump, no lie. It puts a smile on their face and sets the tone in the car that I'm not their private chauffer. It's hard to explain, but it's a much friendlier dynamic.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

No problem logging off of the other as soon as you accept a ping from one. Being on separate phones makes it even easier. The only time it might be an issue is if you are driving during an Uber guarantee promotion where you need to be logged in for a minimum number of hours in a particular time period to quality to get the guarantee or bonus. In this case just work the Uber during the promo period.

Don't worry about the mustache. You will figure out the best way to handle that for yourself when the time comes. I think you are really going to like driving for Lyft. Be sure to give us your experiences once you get rolling with them.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

I drive for lyft waiting on uber, but I don't get too much biz since I stick to the suburbs. im trying to help market it and grow out here in the suburbs. these past few nights ive found many people in the burbs in need of a ride, but the closest one, me, was 20-26 minutes out. I figured that if I keep having my car show up, people will learn that they do serve the areas and more use it, and thus more drivers head out there.


----------



## dimoko (Aug 5, 2014)

I just started the process of possibly switching to Lyft, now that i see that the mustache can...get lost somewhere...

biggest reason for me is Uber only serves Cleveland, and i live closer to akron. Lyft serves all of akron and cleveland meaning if there is demand, i could get trips closer to home.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

dimoko said:


> I just started the process of possibly switching to Lyft, now that i see that the mustache can...get lost somewhere...
> 
> biggest reason for me is Uber only serves Cleveland, and i live closer to akron. Lyft serves all of akron and cleveland meaning if there is demand, i could get trips closer to home.


It's good to have both. Sometimes Uber is better and sometimes Lyft is better depending on time and location. If you have them both on you will have the best chance at any given time to get a ping.


----------



## Klecko (Jul 31, 2014)

Do you have to put the pink mustache on your car or is that optional?


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Klecko said:


> Do you have to put the pink mustache on your car or is that optional?


You will not get the mustache until after 30 rides. I had a Lyft customer tell me that the almost never see the mustache. I have not seen the mustache, even in areas where there are a lot of TNC cars around.


----------

